# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Институт Бхактиведанты >  М. Кремо. ШБ о происхождении и ранней истории человечества. 17.04.2021

## Mahottsava Gauranga das

Он-лайн Конференция "Про науку" 17.04.2021

М. Кремо. Шримад Бхагаватам о происхождении и ранней истории человечества.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=coGt...JnF8l&index=23

----------

